
10 rivers are responsible for 90% of the plastic in the ocean - protomyth
https://nypost.com/2017/12/12/10-rivers-are-responsible-for-90-of-the-plastic-in-the-ocean/
======
smn1234
I assume this is good... that we've found the greatest offenders!?

What're the next steps, action plan to remediate?

Is there really much required in "working out how best to prevent it? "

~~~
SllX
Yangtze (China) Indus (India, Pakistan, China) Yellow (China) Hai (China) Nile
(Egypt, Sudan, South Sudan, Ethiopia, Uganda, Democratic Republic of the
Congo, Kenya, Tanzania, Rwanda, Burundi, Eritrea) Meghna (Bangladesh and I
think India?) Pearl (China, Vietnam) Amur (Russia, China) Niger (Guinea, Mali,
Niger, Benin, Nigeria) Mekong (China, Myanmar, Laos, Thailand, Cambodia,
Vietnam)

So the article states that 8 are in Asia and 2 are in Africa, which isn't
really wrong, but of those 8 in Asia, 7 are in China including the top 4 (mind
the Indus only starts in Tibet, most of its course is in the Indian
subcontinent).

You want to talk about next steps, action plans and remediation? Talk to
China, first, India second, Egypt (and maybe Kenya and/or Tanzania for good
measure) third and Nigeria fourth.

That leaves the Meghna which is mostly within Bangladesh and the Mekong which
while having its headwaters in China, mostly drains the portion of southeast
Asia between Vietnam and Thailand and the various countries on that peninsula
have established the Mekong River Commission to maintain it.

Good luck.

~~~
flukus
> Yangtze (China) Indus (India, Pakistan, China) Yellow (China) Hai (China)
> Nile (Egypt, Sudan, South Sudan, Ethiopia, Uganda, Democratic Republic of
> the Congo, Kenya, Tanzania, Rwanda, Burundi, Eritrea) Meghna (Bangladesh and
> I think India?) Pearl (China, Vietnam) Amur (Russia, China) Niger (Guinea,
> Mali, Niger, Benin, Nigeria) Mekong (China, Myanmar, Laos, Thailand,
> Cambodia, Vietnam)

If you add up the populations that live within 100KM of those rivers you'd
probably be approaching 50% of the human population.

~~~
smn1234
Well that’s both fascinating and frightening.

Perhaps a recycling program or water filtration system can be introduced ? Am
I over simplifying ?

------
gregman1
Ban these rivers!

Wow, title phrasing.

------
grwthckrmstr
Suggested edit: "humans are responsible for 100% of the plastic in the ocean"

